# My 2012 Ram R/T install by speakerpimp...fairly high end install



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

This log will take 2-3 weeks to complete.
My original plan was to take the truck to Bing for the install. My job has me on the west coast this summer and my original plan was to take this truck with me...that seems to not be working out so I began my search for a local installer in Houston. I had never heard of Rick or seen his work until I was looking around on here one day and saw some of his stuff. We talked on the phone and I decided he was the guy I wanted to tackle this install.
I dropped the truck off this morning. They'll be feeding me pics throughout the progression and I'll make sure they all get into this thread.

I also wanna say thanks to a few members that helped me source parts for the build.
Bing recommended the amps...so thanks for that. I know they'll be amazing.
abdulwq got me the front stage 
cobb2819 got me the very rare Shok Pods
Angrywhopper sent me the new W6v3
And last but not least Audible Physics helped me source the amps and DSP

A little background on the truck I guess is in order. I bought it new in August and immediately tore into it. It has quite a few suspension mods. Adjustable Spohn 4-link bars and panhard bar. Hellwig sway bars front and rear. Adjustable QA1 shocks. SSBC big brake kit. The wheels are 1-off ADV.1 pieces that I had made specifically for the truck. Motor wise it has American Racing long tube headers with high flow cats. Magnaflow cat-back. Electric fan, 87mm throtle body and a few other odds and ends. I have in my shop a fully polished intercooled Procharger along with a ported and fully polished 6.1 Hemi intake manifold as well as billet fuel rails and some other goodies that are going on as soon as the audio install is done.
Outside has a Snuglid bedcover. OEM Mopar body kit that I modified to fit. Painted headlights and a few other things.










Some of the suspension parts.









The coming go-fast parts.

















OK....enough of that crap. On to the audio....
The whole truck will be deadened as well as a layer of CCF with some 1/2" Dynaliner on the inner firewall. Midbass in the built up doors, midrange in the OEM dash locations and tweeters in the Shok Pods on the pillars.
The sub will be centered between the bucket seats with an amp on each side so it's nice and symmetrical then the trim panel will show nothing but the sub face and the tops of the amps and will be covered in vinyl to match the leather seat color. The Mosconi 6to8 processor will be hidden somewhere...I left that up to Rick (speakerpimp)

I guess that's the high points.
Here's the gear...minus the KRX3's which arrived at their new home today.
Amps are a pair of Mosconi AS200.4's
Front stage...Focal Utopia Be N* 7 active...tweeters in the Shok Pods
DSP is the Mosconi 6to8
Sub is the new JL 12W6v3
I'm keeping the OEM head unit...it's way too integrated into the truck to just yank out.


















It's all being fed with 0/1 Monster Cable and Stinger interconnects starting at a polished DC Power 250 amp alternator









I threw in an XS Power D4800 battery too.









That's it for now...I'll update throughout the next couple of weeks as it progresses.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Now that's a badass truck! Sub'd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dang!!! This is gonna be good...


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice truck


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin forward to this one


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> Now that's a badass truck! Sub'd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think this one's bad ass, you should see his other one. LOL

Looking forward to more. 

Jay


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

bad ass truck, nice equipment also


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Schweet!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> You think this one's bad ass, you should see his other one. LOL
> 
> Looking forward to more.
> 
> Jay


I actually sold the other one to a good friend up in Kentucky. I do miss it though.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice equipmnt choics. I'm looking forward to te build.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool Truck. Looking forward to seeing the build!


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice truck and mods. System looks like it should be top notch too.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I actually sold the other one to a good friend up in Kentucky. I do miss it though.


The Ford? Really?!? Wow. That thing was sick!

Jay


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

In for the build! This will be a badass system


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> The Ford? Really?!? Wow. That thing was sick!
> 
> Jay


That's the one. And thanks. It's still a monster...it's just not my monster anymore. I'm not sure I'll ever build something quite that powerful for the street again. LOL
I think I'll stay in the 500ish range for now with this one. I'll bump it up to 6-650 when someone can build me a transmission to hold but that's more than enough.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> lookin forward to this one


Thanks for your tips and insight when we were talking before. It's much appreciated. You can see I at least listened a little bit. lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> In for the build! This will be a badass system


Thanks again for the help in getting my dream pile of gear together.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Are those headlights factory?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's funny as I have a 2011 Crewcab 4x4 and I've put my build on hold as I will be ordering a 2014 when they're available. I love your choice of equipment and have subscribed to your build.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

pickup1 said:


> Are those headlights factory?


Factory, yes...but they were broken down and the bezel was painted the same color as the truck and the reflector slightly tinted.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Very excited to be a part of this truck's future. (rubs hands together)


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Badass truck. You told me about it but I still wasn't picturing this. Badass.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The ball is rolling. 2 bulk packs of Stinger Roadkill going in.










Hope to have some good pics to show late next week.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great so far, I look forward to the updates


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice looking suspension mods, i had a 2011 R/T but i never got around to installing all the gear i bought for it. I just had the Bell Tech 2/4 drop, looks like there are some better options now. I guess there is FINALLY a tuner out for the 2011 and up trucks?

I know somebody that might buy the stock 22" alcoa's if you still have them too.


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

very cool truck I have always liked the regular cabs lowered just a bit giving it that look.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Update!!!!!

So I got back from a nice long paternal leave on Tuesday, and proceeded to get familiar with this beauty!!!















The doors had already began their transformation, great job by Prince and Albert.
















Took some before/sketch photos...























Next came some tear down. While I'm pulling the truck apart, I'm also looking at mounting, and wire running solutions.
































Normally I get a little fancier on renderings but these were mainly to understand where wiring may be going rather than looking at the design per se.















Alright!!! Time to get busy!! I have to build this truck and the Lexus next to it so no time to waste! Proper planning is the key, while resin dries in the Lexus I wire and dampen in the Ram, that kind of thing.

Everything goes on the inside, this is a gorgeous truck inside and out!!!! R/T shifter and matching trim pieces in the engine bay are nice, and I've caught myself staring at those rims several times now!!
















Damping time!! Entire floor and back wall. I wonder if this is what a jiffy pop kernel feels like?
















When I got under the dash for amp integration, I saw some wiring for accessories that I didn't like so I will be cleaning this up a bit, I think the truck deserves it.
















"Structural" wiring is next. I consider this all that is required to reinstall the interior.

























Later, with some wood shop time I knock out the mounts for the mid going in the factory dash location.


























Soldering 6to8 inputs...

I got a little nervous that I may need to grab sub signal even though this truck wasn't equipped with one, so I hooked the factory amp back in and ran some tests.


































Under the hood, fusing and the big 3 has begun. 
























And that's where we're at turning the corner of the first week! Next week some building will begin!! I am excited, this is a fun project!!!!!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it is easier to read the RTA graph with "bar mode" off. Just click the bar mode button at the top of the graph.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't wait to get this thing back.
Nice job guys.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

subd


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Going to be sweet!

Subd


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this build happen. Great choice of gear in an already sick truck.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

subscribe


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow! Top notch installer that understands SQ. doesn't get much better than Mr Paul.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

Can't wait to see those pillars done. Build is looking awesome.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

oilman said:


> Wow! Top notch installer that understands SQ. doesn't get much better than Mr Paul.


I agree....but the craziest part is we've never even met. lol
Between my work schedule and his new kid our paths just haven't crossed yet. We spoke on the phone a few times and I researched his previous work online....that was good enough for me.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

UNBROKEN said:


> I agree....but the craziest part is we've never even met. lol
> Between my work schedule and his new kid our paths just haven't crossed yet. We spoke on the phone a few times and I researched his previous work online....that was good enough for me.


Never met him in person? Make sure he sets on phone books when tuning your car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

oilman said:


> Never met him in person? Make sure he sets on phone books when tuning your car.


Wouldnt that make him even taller????


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am hoping to glean some ideas from this for my own truck...if i ever get to it 

b


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I can't wait to get this thing back.
> Nice job guys.


You know what this truck needs? You should swap in a Powerstroke Diesel, lol...you know, to even things out. Lol

I like where this is going.

Jay


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the Procharger will even things out nicely. lol

Rick just texted me an update pic....I'm super stoked now. He said he'd update this thread later.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

One quick progress pic.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a feeling that W6v3 will sound and look amazing In there


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

this looks intriguing


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Update!

So back for week two I start with the doors. This is my first door install on the new Ram where the inner door removes but we recently had one in the bay that another installer worked on and there were clearance issues with the door card so I know going in that slim is the name of the game so my idea is to flush to the mounting ring edge.

After a closer look I realize rear clearance is an issue as well, so I offset towards the top.











































The 1/4" is for template purposes. Next came inner circle.

















Back at the truck I put the carpet back in and looked at how this monster was going in! BTW these new v3w6 subs are incredible to look at. Coolest thing JL has ever made IMO. Build quality is through the roof!! 















more to come...


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good guys, keep up the great work


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Nice work going on.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Subscribed, looking good


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

speakerpimp said:


> Update!
> 
> So back for week two I start with the doors. This is my first door install on the new Ram where the inner door removes but we recently had one in the bay that another installer worked on and there were clearance issues with the door card so I know going in that slim is the name of the game so my idea is to flush to the mounting ring edge.
> 
> ...


keeping room for the pole vent?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The way he did the enclosure there's ample room behind the vent.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Here's the gear...minus the KRX3's which arrived at their new home today.


They seem to like it here, so far. When I get thier "rooms" done, they'll really be able to stretch thier legs!
Spent yesterday trying to figure out how I'm going to shoehorn the midbass in, without rebuilding the entire bottom of the door.

Build looks friggin awesome! I'm green with envy.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

looking good...a lot of work going into a single cab truck.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

SHAGGS said:


> They seem to like it here, so far. When I get thier "rooms" done, they'll really be able to stretch thier legs!
> Spent yesterday trying to figure out how I'm going to shoehorn the midbass in, without rebuilding the entire bottom of the door.
> 
> Build looks friggin awesome! I'm green with envy.


That KRX midbass is a pretty substantial driver. I doubt it's just a drop in for most cars out there.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, I knew it was going to be a chore, before I bought them. The heart gets what the heart wants.
I was really hoping I would have enough depth. 
I cut a couple temp 3/4 spacers, just for test fitting, to see if it would clear.
Looks like I've got less than an 1/8" to the window track and to the stock Bose grill. 
In the long run, I wanted to reform the door bottom, anyway. I'm assuming the flimsy plastic grill is going to cause problems at higher volumes. 
I was just hoping it would work for the summer, without an enormous amount of fab work.
The sails, mid pods and sub box are going to be enough, as is.

Thanks again!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## Quicksilver337 (Apr 2, 2013)

UNBROKEN, I see more progress on the R/T looks awesome.

quick question... do you know how many sq ft they used of the stinger roadkill?

Thanks


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

2 bulk packs IIRC. I dunno how much that actually covers. I know it's overkill but so is everything else on this truck so screw it.

And I can't resist posting this pic Rick sent me...the Shok Pods look amazing all mounted up.


----------



## Quicksilver337 (Apr 2, 2013)

thanks for the info..
that tweeter pod came out really nice!!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Regarding the last pic with the sub, I was just propping the sub up to see what it looks like in place. The new W6 is a beast! JL audio, as much as I love them, has had me yawning for years now. This new W6 reawakens passion for the company, I can't wait to hear this sub!

As far as damping goes, one bulk pack just in the front doors, and another on the floor/back wall. 1/2" Dynaliner was used in spots on the door card as well.


Continuing with progress from last week; I sized the sub for a ring. Originally we discussed a simpler design but with how far it would stick out I didn't think a wedge box would look good. I decided to 'glass the front so I could give some nice contour to the back wall.
















Here is the profile of the ring. The notch is for stapling so that the lip never has to be worked, that way it remains exact.















Two 1/2" MDF plates were made for the amps and then they were mounted to the wall so I could size the box properly.

























The sides were duplicated so the amp cover will have the same profile.















With the ring and base of the box made, it was time to square it all up and glue/staple in place. 

























Time for resin!!!! here it is after the first layer and inside the truck.


























So this is where I was at the end of the week. (cut short for boss's wedding)
With only one week left, I'd like to be farther than this in the project at this time. Next week will be hustle time!! Over my weekend I contemplate a plan of attack...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks Great! Love how you did that sub box!


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Love that box. Wish I was back in TX so I could look you up to do my Challenger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

I love truck builds!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too. lol


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice looking truck! A lot of quality gear and work on display here.
Should turn out sweet!!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

The new fad is to have food pics in build logs. So I'll do the honors before southsyde beats me to it.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

The install is looking really nice.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

oilman said:


> The new fad is to have food pics in build logs. So I'll do the honors before southsyde beats me to it.


You got a BBQ in your trunk? 

Kelvin


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> You got a BBQ in your trunk?
> 
> Kelvin


How else would we eat at shows Kelvin??


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> How else would we eat at shows Kelvin??


 

Kelvin


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Lot of work for the last week of the build so I promptly get to it. Little rage gold to finish out the box. Catch it at the right time and you can work it easily, here I was shaving the ridges with a knife.

























Here is an interesting topic. As a professional installer, I often find forks in the road where there are several different schools of thought. Problem is you never know which school of though your customer might prefer. Unless your willing to bug your customers all the time, sometimes you have to make executive decisions yourself. Several had already been made like; amp integration vs rewire whole truck. Based off of qualifying questions from UNBROKEN, I decided to spend the time and resources elsewhere than a complete rewire. This allowed the box and amp rack to be more complex.

So here I am with the dilemma of a SHORT factory plug in the dash!! I could cut and solder making serviceability tough, vs slight dismantle of the factory speaker for clip retention. The only time I like to build something hard to get to is for security and this wasn't the case so I went for speaker dismantle. The process can be reversed if need be...











































No time to waste, I went straight into the pillar install. When I first got the truck I saw these pods and was like wtf how are these supposed to go?! Luckily UNBROKEN had a picture of an install that was very similar to what his goal was and that helped substantially. (as it always does ) In fact after I completely took them apart, the solution was quite straightforward!!





































































K, time to get ready for work, only two days left and it's close!!! Hopefully I'm not working 'till midnight tonight and I'll post more!!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

A little birdy told me this thing is making music. I can't wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Cant wait to hear your thoughts on the 12w6v3!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm kinda curious about that myself. Coming from a 12W6v2 I hope I can remember enough to give a valid comparison.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^12w6v3? It will suck. 

j/k, I'm sure it will be amazing. You're probably counting the hours until you get the Ram back in your hands. 


errrr...that didn't sound right, haha.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

This build seems pretty cool, but I think you're taking the "safe" route. 




As a professional, I prefer something more exciting for the end user. Something that will really heat things up.....like this build I found on google. What I might expect from our local "competition"


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna let Rick finish out the log out this weekend....I don't wanna post any spoilers.
I picked it up tonight...it looks amazing and sounds just as good.
Probably one more fine tuning session in a couple of weeks to let Rick take another look at everything but to my busted ass ears it sounds phenomenal.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

YES!!! Im happy for you man.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Final stretch-

Ok, so for the last couple of days it was overdrive time. Lots of work still left and just enough time to get it done in.

Here are the door rings. Notice I went flush on the edge, not a lot of clearance in the door card...

























With the doors done and the amps wired and playing, I begin the first stages of tuning. My first impressions are that the truck is going to sound great, and I hate tuning the 6to8. Definitely not as intuitive as the 360, or the BitOne. Not at first anyways.

At this time it's late Thursday morning and the truck is slated for Saturday pickup. I haven't even started on the amp rack so time for that!











































This is all to get it to fleece/resin as fast as possible.

























By the end of Thursday I did not have it to fleece yet.  Friday was going to be a long day...

First thing Friday was to get the fleece on and resined asap!!

















While it was drying, finished up the big 3 and another tuning session. The 6to8 seems to clip too early on the input. I check for installation issues and test different inputs on the 6to8. Needed to focus on building so will come back for more tuning later.

So in homage to the fact that Bing was going to be the original installer, I didn't want to drill any permanent new holes into the truck. To do this I used this aluminum bar to mount the box down, it extends to where the factory storage tray mounted.
















Resin dried, back to the amp rack. Started on the top profile and worked my way down.
















With the top profile done, it went in and out the truck a couple of times and when all angles had been checked it was time for bondo!! Me and this amp rack would spend the rest of the day on the woodshop together.










































Stayed a little late that night but it was worth the progress. Saturday would start with wrapping.

So D-day. I wrap the box and then a tuning session.

























Next came the amp rack. Because of where it needed to stretch, I had to cut a piece of the vinyl longways. UNBROKEN didn't want any unattractive seems and we even discussed stitching but at the end of the day I planed to just wrap in one piece. Not easy...
























Time to start putting it all together!!!















Everything is locked in by the sub box, making it difficult to steal.

And finally, BAM!!

































The rest of the day was putting the interior back in and tune, tune, tune!!

Finished and delivered on time. I'd still like some more tuning time but as previously stated we will revisit later. I am happy with the results and most importantly so was UNBROKEN, who I'd like to thank for choosing me on this build, thank you it was a blast!!!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW that turned out superb! After some more tune time,please let us know what you think of the W6. Again great work!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I spent about an hour in it last night going through CD's....I'm very, very happy with the results.
I'll bring it by for one final tweak before I leave for LA...It doesn't need much of anything changed as far as I can tell. I'll defer to you on tuning though. lol

Thanks Rick...it was well worth the wait.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats to you and Unbroken !


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW! Excellent work! I really like how this turned out!


----------



## Quicksilver337 (Apr 2, 2013)

All I can say is... it came out amazing!!! I bet it sounds just as it looks


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Really nice!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Great work as always Rick! 

Congrats UNBROKEN, you have a badass truck!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks...now for the next phase....it goes in tomorrow for the motor work and supercharger. That's gonna be music to my ears too.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Top notch. Lurv it! Definitely a [email protected] truck, complete with a [email protected] system and install. When the engine mods are done, please deliver the truck to me at (PM for address)...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh, since it's a single cab truck, can the cover panels to the left & right of the sub enclosure be turned into hidden storage bins in the future? That would be sweet...you know, a good place to stash your blow-up doll and other paraphernalia, LOL. . Or is that space reserved for future audio upgrades?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It's just there...no plans for future use. I don't drive it that much anyway....just turned 10,000 miles.
I will be seeing y'all in LA though....I'm moving to Hermosa Beach the 2nd week of May.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

D-Bass said:


> This build seems pretty cool, but I think you're taking the "safe" route.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Columbus, Ohio? They have car audio shops?? hmmm


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

UNBROKEN said:


> It's just there...no plans for future use. I don't drive it that much anyway....just turned 10,000 miles.
> I will be seeing y'all in LA though....I'm moving to Hermosa Beach the 2nd week of May.


Cool. Might have to hit you up for a demo when you get out here if you have time.  And unless you'll have another vehicle, you'll probably be driving that truck a lot more in L.A.!

Enjoy it, man. Stoked for you.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for the props speakerpimp haha, though it should be directed more at Joey 

cant wait to check this out, if you can take a small drive up north when you are down in LA, i would love to listen to it and may be motivate me to do something for my own truck haha


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice setup, love how clean it looks. I bet it sounds amazing.


----------



## jarod (May 9, 2012)

*awesome install!!*

I was looking for a good shopand installer to do my next project and i was recommended Rick Paul by Oilman and it sure looks like he's right. This is absolutely beautiful ! I am no longer searching for my next install shop I have worked with alot of fiberglass being around custom paint and body and this buy's got skills:surprised::surprised:


----------



## Eggroll (Mar 2, 2012)

Never saw the finished product, man this came out great!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Did something happen to the pic's or is it a problem on my side?


----------



## Quicksilver337 (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess it exceeded photobucket's bandwidth limit. pics were there before


----------

